# .



## Morrus (Mar 12, 2003)

.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 12, 2003)

I liked the enchantress one better.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 12, 2003)

I love that picture. I had Weis & Hickman autograph it in the GenCon program book, despite them having nothing to do with it. It just seemed so provocative.


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 12, 2003)

Just out of interest, how come you keep posting these Morrus?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 12, 2003)

Just need somewhere to put them.  It's quicker than messing around with FTP.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 13, 2003)

Yeah, I assumed it was just for the advertising banners on the main site.

Better check your avatar, Morrus, its gettin' pretty scary


----------



## Morrus (Mar 13, 2003)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *
> Better check your avatar, Morrus, its gettin' pretty scary  *




OH dear... looks like the buccaneer cat is declaring war!


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2003)

It's not me. I actually assumed you were doing it.   

I approve, though!


----------



## Jeph (Mar 13, 2003)

Wait . . . who else could've done it? Eric does seem like the gnoming type of guy.


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Mar 13, 2003)

The claws of the evil tobacco companies and the garden gnomes teaming up to corrupt En World?! Eegad! 

someone call my lawyer!

SD


----------



## My Lawyer (Mar 14, 2003)

Sagan Darkside said:
			
		

> *The claws of the evil tobacco companies and the garden gnomes teaming up to corrupt En World?! Eegad!
> 
> someone call my lawyer!
> 
> SD *




Right here sir!  Who are we going after and how badly do you want them to cry?


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Mar 14, 2003)

Morrus, the tobacco company, the gnome union, and Eric's Grandmother for not doing her job. 

I also think legal action against Piratecat for promoting the playing sharp objects near the eye- it is a bad influence on the board members.

As for how much they will hurt.. I thought the point was to get as much from them as possible? 

SD


----------



## Remathilis (Mar 14, 2003)

First Morrus, now P-Kitty.

Wow.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 14, 2003)

Fear the Gnome, people...


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 14, 2003)

Who did I offend? For the love of God, WHO DID I OFFEND????


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 14, 2003)

i want it stated for the record that that is not the gnome i originally created, we all saw that one here and it was wat smaller!


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 14, 2003)

Hmm, 'Hairy Potter' maybe but I don't think he has the power to do this...

If neither Morrus nor Piratecat are responsible for their gnomings, that narrows the list of suspects considerably, no?


----------



## hong (Mar 14, 2003)

Hee hee.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 14, 2003)

.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 15, 2003)

.


----------



## Wolf72 (Mar 18, 2003)

*wolf drools over the DLA 3e ...*


----------

